# ¿Mejor caja o banco para un plazo fijo?



## Desalador (4 Jun 2008)

Hola compañeros, una pregunta directa y clara. El padre de mi mujer ha dado un pelotazo de esos que ya no se dan con un terreno y va a ingresar 100 kilos (pesetas) del ala. 

Por lo que sabeis, qué están ofreciendo las diferentes cajas y bancos y cual de esas ofertas es ahora mismo la más ventajosa?

Gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jun 2008)

Desalador dijo:


> Hola compañeros, una pregunta directa y clara. El padre de mi mujer ha dado un pelotazo de esos que ya no se dan con un terreno y va a ingresar 100 kilos (pesetas) del ala.
> 
> Por lo que sabeis, qué están ofreciendo las diferentes cajas y bancos y cual de esas ofertas es ahora mismo la más ventajosa?
> 
> Gracias



Depende del plazo. Ahora mismo puedes conseguir fácilmente un 5% TAE sin ningún problema. Además con tanta pasta, seguro que más de un banco te hace una gran oferta.

De lo que yo sé para esa cantidad de dinero está el depósito NetDuero de Caja Duero que te da un 7% TAE hasta 200.000€.

En fin, échale un vistazo al ranking de los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo e informate antes de tomar una decisión.

Salu2.


----------



## Desalador (4 Jun 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Depende del plazo. Ahora mismo puedes conseguir fácilmente un 5% TAE sin ningún problema. Además con tanta pasta, seguro que más de un banco te hace una gran oferta.
> 
> De lo que yo sé para esa cantidad de dinero está el depósito NetDuero de Caja Duero que te da un 7% TAE hasta 200.000€.
> 
> ...




¿Creeis que in situ pueden ofrecer más? ¿algún caso que conozcais?


----------



## caminero (4 Jun 2008)

Desalador dijo:


> ¿Creeis que in situ pueden ofrecer más? ¿algún caso que conozcais?



Para negociar un deposito con semejante cantidad de dinero ve a la oficina. Debes recorrerte todas las que puedas y exponerles claramente el tema: "tengo 100 kilos y vengo a ver que interes me das". Una vez que sepas cuanto te ofrecen todas las entidades que puedas visitar, yo me fijaría cual es el máximo interes que te ofrecen y me iria a la entidad que me ofrezca más confianza y les diría "oye que en el banco/caja XXX me dan un X %, si me ofreces lo mismo dejo la pasta aquí". Yo hice esto para un depósito pequeño y me funcionó.

Ten cuidado si te intentan embaucar con productos extraños (fondos de inversion...) que al final te lian tanto que no sabes la rentabilidad real...


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Jun 2008)

Desalador dijo:


> ¿Creeis que in situ pueden ofrecer más? ¿algún caso que conozcais?



Pues depende de la necesidad de efectivo que tenga el banco y los dotes de negociación que tengas.

Fíjate una mínimo o diles directamente que Caja Duero te ofrece un 7% y que te contraoferten lo que sea.

Búscate un banco solvente, ya sabes lo del fondo de garantía que sólo cubre 20.000€ por persona y entidad financiera. Nunca se sabe en esta vida lo que puede ocurrir, sobre todo en la situación actual de crisis financiera.

Salu2.


----------



## Aguilucho (5 Jun 2008)

El problema también es que para semejantes cantidades de dinero no suelen ofrecer tipos tan altos.
Fíjate que casi todas las ofertas del 7-10% son hasta 20.000€ o por ahí (el Barclays creo que es de los "mayores", con 100.000€ de límite para el 10% a un mes). Caja Duero parece ser la "excepción", pero no hay muchos más bancos que den semejantes cantidades.
600.000€ al 7% son... 2870€ al mes de intereses libres de impuestos.
No hay muchos bancos dispuestos a dar esa cantidad por tener el dinero ahí y que lo puedas sacar "en cualquier momento". Vamos, que para esas cantidades te intentarán vender banca privada (en muchos bancos con bastante menos puedes optar a banca privada) u otros productos que "te aten" a ellos (fondos, inversiones, etc).
Pero el típico depósito que abre alguien con 20.000€ seguro que no te lo dan...
Lo dicho, mejor ve al banco y pregunta directamente. "Tengo 100k, que me dais?"


----------



## Goyo (6 Jun 2008)

Con esa cantidad de dinero no me parece lo mejor hacer una ronda de sucursales para regatear unas décimas. Creo que lo más adecuado es ir a un banco de inversión (Banif, etc.) para que le hagan una gestión del patrimonio a su medida. Debe pensar a largo plazo y en esos bancos le darán asesoramiento financiero y fiscal. No tiene comparación con dejar el dinero en la sucursal de la esquina a plazo fijo.


----------



## Desalador (15 Jun 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> Con esa cantidad de dinero no me parece lo mejor hacer una ronda de sucursales para regatear unas décimas. Creo que lo más adecuado es ir a un banco de inversión (Banif, etc.) para que le hagan una gestión del patrimonio a su medida. Debe pensar a largo plazo y en esos bancos le darán asesoramiento financiero y fiscal. No tiene comparación con dejar el dinero en la sucursal de la esquina a plazo fijo.



¿Banco de inversión? ¿qué es un banco de inversión?

Pregunta: ¿Bancos fiables con la que está cayendo?


----------



## Goyo (15 Jun 2008)

Un banco de inversión es un banco para clientes de altos patrimonios (a partir de unos 300.000, depende del banco). Hacen una gestión integral del patrimonio, incluyendo la fiscalidad y todo tipo de asesorías contables, etc. 

Bancos fiables hay muchos, Banif es 100% Santander (www.banif.es). BBVA, Popular, Bankinter y Banesto tambien tienen divisiones de banca privada.


----------



## Desalador (15 Jun 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> Un banco de inversión es un banco para clientes de altos patrimonios (a partir de unos 300.000, depende del banco). Hacen una gestión integral del patrimonio, incluyendo la fiscalidad y todo tipo de asesorías contables, etc.
> 
> Bancos fiables hay muchos, Banif es 100% Santander (www.banif.es). BBVA, Popular, Bankinter y Banesto tambien tienen divisiones de banca privada.




Bbva tambien tiene banco de inversión? Perdonad mi ignorancia...


----------



## Goyo (15 Jun 2008)

Sí, BBVA tambien tiene devisión de banca privada. Todos los que te he nombrado la tienen. Lo que no sé es cuál es el patrimonio mínimo en cada uno de ellos. Eso tendrías que preguntarlo. En Banif creo que son 300.000 euros aproximadamente.


----------



## Desalador (16 Jun 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> Sí, BBVA tambien tiene devisión de banca privada. Todos los que te he nombrado la tienen. Lo que no sé es cuál es el patrimonio mínimo en cada uno de ellos. Eso tendrías que preguntarlo. En Banif creo que son 300.000 euros aproximadamente.




Pero con estas opciones qué rentabilidad puedes tener? Más que un plazo fijo de toda la vida en un banco?


----------



## Goyo (16 Jun 2008)

Claro que puedes tener más rentabilidad que en un plazo fijo de toda la vida, pero si les dices que al menos un parte te lo inviertan en renta variable. Si lo metes en renta fija podrás arañar unas décimas al plazo fijo de toda la vida, pero aunque tuvieras mil millones de euros nadie te va a dar el doble que en la sucursal normal y corriente. Si no se quiere correr ningún riesgo (a parte de la inflación, que ya es bastante) no se puede esperar una rentabilidad decente. En este artículo puedes ver lo que se puede esperar en cuanto a rentabilidad de largo plazo en la renta fija y en la variable:

http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/articulo_comparacion_renta_variable_renta_fija_largo_plazo.htm


----------



## Desalador (16 Jun 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> Claro que puedes tener más rentabilidad que en un plazo fijo de toda la vida, pero si les dices que al menos un parte te lo inviertan en renta variable. Si lo metes en renta fija podrás arañar unas décimas al plazo fijo de toda la vida, pero aunque tuvieras mil millones de euros nadie te va a dar el doble que en la sucursal normal y corriente. Si no se quiere correr ningún riesgo (a parte de la inflación, que ya es bastante) no se puede esperar una rentabilidad decente. En este artículo puedes ver lo que se puede esperar en cuanto a rentabilidad de largo plazo en la renta fija y en la variable:
> 
> http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/articulo_comparacion_renta_variable_renta_fija_largo_plazo.htm




Se busca un riesgo cero...con vivir de intereses sobra, gracias por tus respuestas amigo


----------



## Elputodirector (16 Jun 2008)

Desalador dijo:


> Se busca un riesgo cero...con vivir de intereses sobra, gracias por tus respuestas amigo



5,xx en plazo fijo.


----------



## Desalador (16 Jun 2008)

Elputodirector dijo:


> 5,xx en plazo fijo.



Por ser una cantidad elevada pueden ofrecer algo más?


----------



## Elputodirector (16 Jun 2008)

Desalador dijo:


> Por ser una cantidad elevada pueden ofrecer algo más?



Date cuenta que ese xx te da un margen de cais un 1%, desde el 5,00 al 5,99.Depende de la estrategia de la entidad en cada momento. Por encima del Eur+0.25 es "casi" imposible. operaciones a 1 año para evitar subastas entre entidades.

Ojo con la renta fija que lo esta pasando mal. ojo con las acciones, derivados y renta variable.

Nadie tiene una bola de cristal, y elq ue te diga que sabe que va a hacer un fondo o una cartera miente.


----------



## Goyo (16 Jun 2008)

Desalador, si has leído el enlace que puse en el post anterior verás que no se puede vivir de los intereses con un riesgo cero.

Un saludo.


----------



## Desalador (16 Jun 2008)

Perdonad que abuse de vuestra confianza. ¿Vosotros qué haríais con ese dinero?

Gracias


----------



## Goyo (16 Jun 2008)

En caso de no tener conocimientos para gestionarlo lo llevaría a un banco de inversión de los que te hablé antes sin ninguna duda. Para gente que no tiene conocimientos pero sí altos patrimonios creo que son la mejor opción. Hablaría con varios y elegiría uno. 

Despues intentaría aprender a invertir. Aunque te lo gestione el banco toda la vida cuanto más sepa el cliente y mejor lo sepa comunicar mejor gestión le podrá hacer el banco.

Dejarlo en renta fija permanentemente me parecería una auténtica pena. Aquí puedes ver más información sobre esos bancos y el enlace a varios de ellos:

http://http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/articulo_delegar_gestion_patrimonio_bancos_inversion.htm

Un saludo.


----------



## Furby (16 Jun 2008)

Me gustaría hacer un pequeño matiz entre Banca Privada (que usualmente requiere de un patrimonio alto y son bancos de inversión) y un Banco de Inversión que puede ser o no banca privada y requerir o no un patrimonio alto (Inversis Banco por ejemplo, puede entrar cualquier patrimonio en su fantástica gama de fondos de inversión, con poco dinero).

Esencialmente lo que distingue un Banco de inversión de uno comercial es su orientación: el primero ofrece una gama de productos pensados para aquel ahorrador que piensa en invertir, mientras que el segundo se orienta a productos de ámbito general (hipotecas...). 

Si además, el banco de inversión en cuestión está "optimizado para patrimonios altos" (whatever that means...) y es un factor excluyente, entonces hablamos de Banca Privada 

Saludos


----------



## Goyo (16 Jun 2008)

Inversis es un caso un poco especial pero no es lo que se considera un banco de inversión, o banco de negocios o banca privada, hay varias formas de referirse a ellos.

Inversis era un banco por internet como Openbank o Uno-e. Despues compró una sociedad de valores y ahora es un "híbrido" entre una sociedad de valores y un banco on-line. Inversis es similar a Cortal Consors, Activo Bank y Self Trade Bank.

Los bancos de inversión/negocios/banca privada a los que me refiero son Banif, Credit Suisse, UBS, BBVA Banca Privada, etc. Lo que distingue a estos bancos de los "normales" es que en lugar de dedicarse a vender productos su objetivo es cada cliente de forma individual, al que le buscarán los productos que se adecúen a su situación personal. En este tipo de bancos hace falta un patrimonio mínimo, auque en algunos son 300.000 euros y en otros 30 MM de euros. Las categorías y los nombres no son estándar y a veces cada banco tiene las suyas. En algunos sitios se lee que hasta patrimonios de X euros es banca de inversión, hasta Y euros banca privada, etc. Es una orientación, pero no son categorías rígidas ni estándar y además van cambiando con el tiempo. Esto bancos pueden gestionar la fiscalidad total del cliente (IRPF, Sociedades, etc.), dar asesoramiento inmobiliario, comprar acciones en cualquier mercado del mundo, invertir en empresas no cotizadas y muchas otras cosas que no son accesibles en un banco normal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Furby (16 Jun 2008)

Yo sigo defendiendo la nomenclatura más lógica: un banco de inversión es aquel optimizado en lo que su propio nombre indica y excluyo el capital mínimo, que es un valor arbitario asignado por cada banco (excepto en los de Banca Privada, que suele ser alto).

Para apoyar mi argumentación ofrezco otro ejemplo: Fibanc, otro banco específicamente de inversión que no exige capital mínimo (de hecho yo trabajo en una titulación colegiada y mi colegio profesional tiene convenio con fibanc para abrirnos una cuenta con ciertas condiciones ventajosas; no os creáis que nuestro sueldo es nada del otro mundo...)

Goyo creo que Inversis cumple hoy en día con todos los criterios para ser considerado un banco de inversión, en sentido estándar.

Como curiosidad, mirad las definiciones de la wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_banking

Private banking is a term for banking, investment and other financial services provided by banks to private individuals disposing of sizable assets. The term "private" refers to the customer service being rendered on a more personal basis than in mass-market retail banking, usually via dedicated bank advisers. [...] Historically private banking has been viewed as very exclusive, only catering for high net worth individuals with liquidity over $1 million, although it is now possible to open some private bank accounts with as little as $50,000 for private investors.

Por contra:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investment_bank
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commercial_bank

Yo creo que lo más correcto aquí es hablar de Banca Privada como un subtipo de Bancos de Inversión, más excluyente y que exige un patrimonio más alto. 

Pero no creo que sea correcto definir todos los bancos de inversión por el dinero que exigen ni sinonimizarlos con banca privada.

Saludos


----------

